# Copiar engranajes u otras piezas de mecanismos plásticos



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2017)

Y aqui cómo hacer mejores moldes :


----------



## capitanp (Sep 12, 2017)

Y para hacer engranajes de verdad ,no hay?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2017)

Se puede hacer o reparar engranajes plásticos con materiales  utilizados en mécanica dental como la silicona o el alginato, para los moldes y resinas dentales para las piezas finales

A que le llamas engranjes de verdad, a los metálicos? esos se tallan
Hoy por hoy con el tema de la robótica y afines se consiguen muchas cosas de todo tamaño, engranajes de plástico y metal ya echos


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2017)

es que usa para moldear plastilina y el oreo silicina que no toma la forma de la pieza original


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 13, 2017)

ami me paso con un engrane de cuerpo de aceleracion electronico.
a quien se le ocurrio fue a un conocido que trajo una plastilina como en el primer video y use plastiacero devco para empezar la plastilina no seca del todo y se deforma facilmente, y el plastiacero creo que habia caducado y no fraguo bien.

al desmoldar obtienes un engrane de mala calidad y un plastico poroso que no trabaja bien.

es mas barato conseguir un engrane por otros medios que fabricarlo uno mismo.

anque lo del alginato es buena idea pero cuando pasa el tiempo el alginato se contrae y se hace pequeño  y quebradizo.

hacer moldes de silicon me parece una idea mejor y el plastiacero a pesar de que es caro digo que seria buena opcion me sorprende la fuerza que tiene lo he usado en aplicaciones de bastante abuso y no se rompe


----------



## ni (Sep 13, 2017)

Mejor sería usar impresión 3D:






Y aún así no es igual que un engranaje maquinado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 16, 2017)

se ve bastante interesante  la idea de tener una impresora 3D para reparacion de engranes dificiles de encontrar.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2017)

En nuestro caso reparbamos engranajes de mecanismo de videocaseteras, quedaban perfectos sin poros y con muy buena resistencia, nunca dio problemas, el molde no se deforma para nada y la pieza sale perfecta


----------



## Scooter (Sep 17, 2017)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> se ve bastante interesante  la idea de tener una impresora 3D para reparacion de engranes dificiles de encontrar.


Pienso que ese es el futuro del servicio técnico, en lugar de comprar tal o cual pieza desde Japón, que te manden el archivo y te lo imprimes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 17, 2017)

me gusta mucho la idea, a lo mejor hoy son caras las impresoras 3D y sus bobinas de plastico pero creo que es como cuando salieron las primeras TV digitales que eran impagables.

ami me interesa por que hay muchas veces que se te rompe una grapa de un automovil que no existe o que descontinuaron, los engranes de los cuerpos de aceleracion bosch son de plastico juguetero y nimodo de comprar un cuerpo entero que es impagable cuando puedes fabricar el engrane en 3D.

hoy la impresion 3D es mucho tabu para muchas personas incluyendome pero creo que en un futuro cada casa tendra una impresora 3D al igual que una impresora a tinta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2017)

Cómo casero *me parece que lo mejor* es el *molde de siliconas con Maizena* y llenarlo de :


- Resina acrilica odontológica.
- Resina poliester
- Poliuretano + nafta o + thiner o + acetona. 
-  Cianoacrilato + bicarbonato.

Cómo casero *me parece que lo mejor* es el *molde de siliconas con Maizena* y llenarlo de :


- Resina acrilica odontológica.
- Resina poliester
- Poliuretano + nafta o + thiner o + acetona. 
-  Cianoacrilato + bicarbonato.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 17, 2017)

Si, pero para hacer el molde debes de tener una pieza correcta.
A una impresora 3d le pueden enviar el archivo desde china e imprimir una pieza en una hora.

Y no son nada caras, por menos de 150€ hay y el filamento anda por 15€/kg y un engranaje puede pesar 50g como mucho.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2017)

Tambien puedes  comprarlo ya echo de la forma y tamaño que quieras también del material que quieras, dientes rectos, helicoidales, cónicos sin fin y corona
Fijarse aquí
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=engranajes+pl%C3%A1sticos+aliexpress&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwijzo_7kK7WAhVGjJAKHcvDCCkQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=651

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=engranajes+de+plastico+ebay&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiO_eqjka7WAhUGgZAKHdzfAh8Q_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=651

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=engranajes+plasticos+alibaba&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi16vXOka7WAhWFhpAKHTjoBLcQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=651


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2017)

Bueno , estuve experimentando y les comento , el poliuretano expandido disuelto con acetona , o thinner , tolueno o algún otro disolvente fuerte , si sirve para hacer *piezas completas* , *no sirve para pegar otros plásticos*  , a menos que fueran de poliuretano .

Tampoco pega sobre metales , *pero si sirve para pegar y barnizar-impermeabilizar madera* y otros materiales absorventes (mdf , papel , cartón , telas , etc)


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 8, 2017)

Con alginato odontologico es algo costoso pero una buena opción, con silicona y talco industrial es mas economico, para los piñones o engranajes un par de metros de filamento abs para impresoras 3D, se derriten en trocitos y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2017)

Si , sinó el adhesivo de siliconas mezclado con fécula de maiz , en el primer mensaje  :


----------



## peperc (Dic 9, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dwotbSYYIM
> 
> 
> Y aqui cómo hacer mejores moldes :
> ...



solo como comentario , me parece que si se usa plastilina, el engranaje de molde debe ir bañado en algun aceite o algo ( no se si aceite u otra cosa) ..
asi luego se puede sacar facilmente sin deformar el mismo molde.

en lo que se refiere a impresoras 3D nunca use , pero me parece que la impresora 3D debe venir asociada si o si a un escaner 3 D , de este modo se pueden escanear las piezas a querer copiar y si les faltan partes se pueden re-hacer o re-dibujar.

es como todo en esto de la computacion: el hard sin el soft adecuado , de poco sirve.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 10, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> en lo que se refiere a impresoras 3D nunca use , pero me parece que la impresora 3D debe venir asociada si o si a un escaner 3 D , de este modo se pueden escanear las piezas a querer copiar y si les faltan partes se pueden re-hacer o re-dibujar.



No o no va asociada a un escaner 3d, de hecho nunca he visto uno mientras que impresoras he visto docenas,
Además un escaner 3d puede que sirva para  monear o hacer figuras "orgánicas" pero para figuras geométricas lo mejor es tener la difinición geométrica de la pieza, ya sea mediante un sistema de cad3d o algún progrma de cálculo paramétrico que en el fondo ambos son lo mismo aunque no lo parezcan.
Escanear un engranaje y pretender imprimirlo... ejem, es el camino del fracaso. Bueno, como todo, si tienes un equipo de 100k€ seguramente medio funcione, pero con las de aficionados te aseguro que sale una porquería. Lo mismo que fotocopiar un libro, se nota que está fotocopiado.
Otra cosa es que escanees y sobre so le pases un OCR, o en el caso del 3d lo "mecanices" en un programa de CAD...



peperc dijo:


> es como todo en esto de la computacion: el hard sin el soft adecuado , de poco sirve.


En efecto una impresora 3d no funciona sin soft igual que no funciona una impresora de papel.
Análogamente la mejor impresora de papel del mercado no te asegura escribir obras maestras de la literatura; si una persona es un iletrado lo sigue siendo con impresora. Si una persona es incapaz de definir un engranaje no puede usar un CAD3D y por lo tanto no puede imprimir engranajes.
Si, si, de github puedes bajar piezas e imprimirlas, también me puedo bajar libros e imprimirlos pero eso no me hace escritor.


----------

